

CommonLoops: Merging Lisp and Object-Oriented Programming (1988) [pdf] - t1m
http://www2.parc.com/istl/groups/gir/papers/stefik-commonloops-oopsla66.pdf

======
kazinator
This is one of the ancestors of CLOS. Some CLOS implemenations are descendants
of PCL ("Portable CommonLoops") source code.

E.g. see the 1980's Xerox copyright notices in this SBCL source file:

[https://github.com/sbcl/sbcl/blob/master/src/pcl/wrapper.lis...](https://github.com/sbcl/sbcl/blob/master/src/pcl/wrapper.lisp)

~~~
t1m
One of the decedents was Xerox LOOPS, which was an Interlisp OO extension and
ran on their Alto and Star systems (IIRC). I had the opportunity to play
around on one of these and hacked some LOOPS code back in the day. LOOPS
itself had a very interesting mix of OO and 'data' oriented programming. It
introduced the idea of 'composite' objects - a language formalism that allowed
for the instantiation of groups of objects based on a template, among other
novel language features.

[http://www.markstefik.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/04/1982-Bo...](http://www.markstefik.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/04/1982-Bobrow-Stefik-Data-Object-Pgming.pdf)

